# Fight Against Child Abuse



## rajneesh madhok (Oct 25, 2011)

*this is a reality in our Nation especially when a female child is adopted by crooks *



*Wall Photos* 
Hit like 

 and Share this post..just to fight against Child abuse 
 i know you all support us..against this fight


----------



## BazGrewal (Nov 21, 2011)

"this is a reality in our Nation especially when a female child is adopted by crooks"

Looking at the above picture, and reading about a child being adopted by crooks, aren't there laws that require background checks for adoptions?


----------

